# RV water pipe seal



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Duncan, Linda - do you stock these little blighters?

thanks, John


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

They are both here at the Lincoln Show John, Try again later
Geo


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Geo


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi John

Is your pipework 3/8th or 1/2" internal diameter ,i may have some for 1/2".
Where does it fit, taps? waterheater ? ,i may have an alternative if 1/2" bore

Dunc


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Duncan.

This one fits in the pipe joint to the Loo flush. I haven't got it with me now, but the OD is about 18mm - 3/4 inch. I would hazzard a guess that the internal ID is 3/8, from the picture, but will check properly tonight..

thanks ,
John


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

3/8ths is the ID of the pipe work Duncan, but the seal is wider and tapers..


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Will check what i have tomorrow as we have a thunderstorm brewing here

No promises though ( if it had been 1/2" no problem )

Dunc


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*water pipe seal*

sorry I dont have one for 3/8 pipework, if it was 1/2 inch no problem,unfortunately 3/8 pipework is not very common. A new fitting may be available but would have to be ordered approx 3 weeks.
Dunc.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Duncan, 
maybe I have made a mistake here..  

if you look at the pic, the diameter of the smallest 'end' of the seal is 12mm, 1/2 an inch..

I think I have 1/2 inch pipework.. 

For the cost of some seals I would happpily take the risk, to save my floor from any more dampness....

John


----------

